# Common Receiver Safety Instructions



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

Please always follow these safety instructions to help ensure against injury to yourself and damage to the satellite receiver system.

* Read all safety and operating instructions before you operate the receiver.
* Retain all safety and operating instructions for future reference.
* Heed all warnings on the receiver and in the safety and operating instructions.
* Follow all Installation, operating, and use instructions.
* Unplug the receiver from the AC power outlet before cleaning. Use only a damp cloth for cleaning the exterior of the receiver.
* Do not use accessories or attachments not recommended by the receiver manufacturer, as they may cause hazards and void the warranty.
* Do not operate the receiver in high humidity areas or expose it to water or moisture.
* Do not place the receiver on an unstable cart, stand, tripod, bracket, or table. The receiver may fall, causing serious personal injury and damage to the receiver.
* Do not block or cover slots and openings in the receiver. These are provided for ventilation and protection from overheating. Never place the receiver near or over a radiator or heat register. Do not place the receiver in an enclosure such as a cabinet without proper ventilation.
* Do not stack the receiver on top of or below other electronic devices.
* Operate the receiver using only the type of power source indicated on the marking label. Unplug the receiver power cord by gripping the power plug, not the cord.
* Insert the plug properly. The receiver is equipped with a polarized AC line plug (one blade is wider than the other). This plug will fit into the power outlet only one way. This is a safety feature. If you are unable to insert the plug fully into the outlet, try reversing the plug. If the plug still fails to fit, contact an electrician to replace the obsolete outlet. Do not defeat the safety purpose of the polarized plug.
* Route power supply cords so that they are not likely to we walked on or pinched by items place upon or against them. Pay particular attention to cords at plugs, convenience receptacles, and the point where they exit from the unit.
* Do not overload wall outlets or extension cords, as this can result in a risk of fire or electrical shock.
* Never insert objects of any kind into the receiver through openings, as the objects may touch dangerous voltage points or short out parts. This could cause fire or electrical shock.

* Make sure that the outdoor parts of the antenna system are grounded in accordance with local, state, federal, and National Electrical Code (NEC) requirements. Pay special attention to NEC Sections 810 and 820. See the example shown in the diagram below.
* Do not locate the antenna near overhead pight or power circuits, or where it can fall into such power lines or circuits. When installing the antenna, take extreme care to avoid touching such power lines or circuits, as contact with them can be fatal.
* Do not attempt to service the receiver yourself, as opening or removing covers may expose you to dangerous voltage, and will void the warranty. Refer all servicing to authorized service personnel.
* Unplug the receiver from the wall outlet and refer servicing to authorized service personnel whenever the following occurs:
o The power supply cord or plug is damaged.
o Liquid has been spilled or objects have fallen into the receiver.
o The receiver has been exposed to rain or water.
o The receiver has been dropped or the chassis has been damaged.
o The receiver exhibits a distinct change in performance.
* Make sure that the service technician uses replacement parts specified by the receiver manufacturer. Unauthorized substitutions may damage the receiver or cause electrical shock or fire, and will void the warranty.
* Upon completion of any service or repair to the receiver, ask the service technician to perform safety checks to ensure that the receiver is in proper operating condition.
* Use an outlet that contains surge suppression or ground fault protection. For added protection during a lightning storm, or when the receiver is left unattended and unused for long periods of time, unplug it from the wall outlet and disconnect the lines between the receiver and the antenna. This will provide some protection against damage caused by lightning or power line surges.


----------

